# 06 GTO Oil Blowing out of dipstick.



## Matt26 (Nov 8, 2021)

I recently bought a 2006, GTO 6.0l. I love the car it run's great besides the fact of when I get on the throttle my dip stick shoots up an oil comes out of my dip stick, all over the passenger side fender well and over the headers. When this happens my car dings at me and says to check oil, then I see the smoke from under the hood. I've read some things that point me in the direction of the PCV valve. If anyone has any tips for trying to find out what's wrong or what I should just replace I appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Matt26 said:


> I recently bought a 2006, GTO 6.0l. I love the car it run's great besides the fact of when I get on the throttle my dip stick shoots up an oil comes out of my dip stick, all over the passenger side fender well and over the headers. When this happens my car dings at me and says to check oil, then I see the smoke from under the hood. I've read some things that point me in the direction of the PCV valve. If anyone has any tips for trying to find out what's wrong or what I should just replace I appreciate any help I can get.


PCV is definitely the first place to look... But without knowing the history of the car, it's hard to know if that's the culprit. You need to do some testing, and although your car is a Pontiac GTO, you're going to get a lot more useful info on an LS Forum.

Everyone here will try to help, but most of our engines are 50 year old pontiac engines, and you have a 15 year old chevy engine.

Read this thread. At least you'll learn whats going on.








67 GTO PCV System Health and Reconfiguration


My 67 GTO has the original 400, which was rebuilt and using the original valve covers, with a breather on each, and the PCV valve in the valley pan. Having had 60 cars, I never once paid any attention to the PCV system. I never knew what it was for, never really cared, and I was like most of...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

X2 with army seems like crankcase venting issues.And yes this is the ole fart old goat forum 👍


----------



## Matt26 (Nov 8, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> PCV is definitely the first place to look... But without knowing the history of the car, it's hard to know if that's the culprit. You need to do some testing, and although your car is a Pontiac GTO, you're going to get a lot more useful info on an LS Forum.
> 
> Everyone here will try to help, but most of our engines are 50 year old pontiac engines, and you have a 15 year old chevy engine.
> 
> ...


Great thank you, I am having the exact same problem.


----------

